# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Προσπάθεια αναπαραγωγής τιμπράντο 2017

## nikolaslo

Εχω ενα ζευγαρι οπως ειπα και σε αλλο σχετικο αρθρο το οποιο μου εχει κανει δωρος ο Μανωλης (mparoufas) τα ειχα ξεχωριστα το ενα στον πανω οροφο το αλλο απο κατω και σημερα μια και θα καθαριζα τα κλουβια ειπα να βαλω μαζι το ζευγαρι για να κανω γενικο στο αλλο... μολις λοιπον ειδε η καρδερινα τον καναριναρο επαθε πλακα και αρχισε να χωρευει ακριβως διπλα μου επαθα πλακα...τρεχω να παρω το κινητο να βγαλω βιντεο ανεβαινω παλι στη σκαλα για να βγαλω βιντεο.....





Εβαλα λοιπον αμεσως νηματα φωλια κατεβασα απο εκει ψηλα το κλουβι να καθαρισω και αυτα αρχισαν αμέσως να παιζουν με τα νηματα.
Ελπιζω να περασουν καλα και αυτα και εγω και ολοι μας.

----------


## kostasm3

ωραιος νικολα..
ολα να πανε καλα κ να ζευγαρωσουν
μονο που κατι εχει γινει λαθος στο βιντεο κ δεν φαινεται..

----------


## nikolaslo



----------


## jk21

Εμφανισα το βιντεο στο πρωτο ποστ 


Με το καλο Νικολα να εχεις συντομα αυγουλακια !!!  Βεβαια μεχρι να εμφανισω το βιντεο  (με ξερεις   με τα υβριδια   ::     ) δεν τρελαθηκα ακουγοντας για ερωτα καρδερινας με καναρινο  .Απο την αλλη λεω εχουμε καρδερινα θηλυκη με αρσενικο καναρινι , τοσο ευκολο θηλυκο εκτροφης και θα το βαλει με καναρινι;  

Ε εμφανιστηκε το βιντεο και καταλαβα οτι ηταν ο δαιμων του πληκτρολογιου χαχα

----------


## wild15

Καλη επιτυχια!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Χαχα οχι Δημητρη σιγα μη μπω σε τετοιες  διαδικασιες απλα εκει που ηταν πριν το αρσενικο δεν το εβλεπε η καρδερινα και μολις τον εφερα σε εκεινο το κλουβι αρχισε να χωρευει πανω στην πατηθρα της αλλα ο μαγκας αυτος δεν της εδωσε σημασια δεν θελει να χαλασει τη ρατσα του

----------


## jk21

τελικα δεν εκανες λαθος να γραψεις αντι καναρινα , καρδερινα οπως νομιζα  !!!!  δηλαδη η θηλυκια καρδερινα εδειξε προτιμηση στον καναρο;  δεν ξερω πως θα το διαχειριστεις (αυτο ειναι θεμα δικων σου και οχι δικων μου γουστων ! ) αλλα το κρινω θετικο για το επικειμενο ζευγαρωμα της με τον καρδερινο ,ομως αν συνεχισει να δειχνει αδυναμια στον καναρο , ισως χρειαστει να τους αλλαξεις χωρο να μην τον ακουει και αδιαφορει για την αρσενικη καρδερινα .Οχι προς το παρον ...

----------


## nikolaslo

Λιγο αναρχα βαλμενα αλλα ετσι εκανε και πέρσι τα πεταει μεσα και μετα σιγα σιγα τα στρωνει!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Νίκο σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία στην αναπαραγωγή των Timbrado σου με πολλούς απογόνους. Αναμένουμε τη συνέχεια!  :Big Grin:

----------


## jk21

Kαλη συνεχεια Νικολα !

----------


## kostasm3

ωραιοοοοοοος

----------


## nikolaslo

Σημερα ειναι σε καλυτερη κατασταση η φωλιτσα μας...εχει ταλεντο το κοριτσι μου στο μαζεμα  ::

----------


## nikolaslo

Σημερα το παιζει δυσκολη η κυρια αλλα που θα πεει θα πεσει...
Και στον απο κατω οροφο η κουκλαρα πουμου εκανε δωρο ο Ανδρεας τρωει λιγη απο την αυγοτροφη που μαγειρεψα

----------


## nikolaslo

Σε εμας τα νεα εχουν ως εξης.....


 :Jumping0044: 
Η κουκλα εχει κατσει πανω τους και περιμενουμε να δουμε

----------


## ndlns

Με το καλό να έρθουν τα μωράκια!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Για μετρα και αυριο το πρωι ... κατι μου λεει οτι θα τα βγαζεις περισσοτερα ...

----------


## nikolaslo

> Για μετρα και αυριο το πρωι ... κατι μου λεει οτι θα τα βγαζεις περισσοτερα ...


Μπαααα αυριο δεν θα μπορεσω θα φυγω νυχτα και θα γυρισω μεσανυχτα  :Mad0054: 
Αλλα μεθαυριο πρωι πρωι θα τα δω και θα σουπω τα αποτελεσματα

----------


## Efthimis98

Νίκο λες να χτυπήσεις 6άδα; Όπως και να έχει είναι πολλά τα αυγουλάκια! Με το καλό να σκάσουν!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Αριστειδης

Καλη συνεχεια, με πολλα.πουλακια

----------


## nikolaslo

Λοιπον τελικα ο jk επιβεβαιωθηκε ηρθε και το εκτο και τελευταίο και στην φωτο και απο κοντα καλυτερα 
η διαφορα του χρωματος

----------


## lefteris13

το αυγο πρεπει να ναι διπλα στα αλλα και οχι πανω στα αλλα..επρεπε η ιδια να το χε κανει, οποτε καντο εσυ αν ακομα ειναι ετσι

----------


## nikolaslo

Ευχαριστω πολυ Λευτερη δεν το ηξερα αλλα ευτυχως το ηξερε το κοριτσι μου  :Scared0016:

----------


## nikolaslo

Ηρθαν τρια μικρουλια ενα ητα ασπορο και το εβγαλα τα αλλα δυο μαλλον ειναι και αυτα ενσπορα θα περιμενω δυο τρεις μερες ακομα και μετα βλεπουμε



 ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Άντε με το καλό να σκάσουν και τα υπόλοιπα!  :Big Grin:  Καλή συνέχεια με τα μικρά και σύντομα να τα δούμε στο κλαρί! Νίκο, δε θα αφήσεις κάποιο άσπορο αυγό ώστε να στηρίζονται οι νεοσσοί τις πρώτες μέρες;

----------


## peris

Με το καλό Νικόλα καλοκλάροτα τα μικρούλια καλή συνέχεια στην αναπαραγωγή !!!

----------


## peris

*Efthimis98*   για εξήγησε λίγο αυτό με το άσπορο αυγό στην φωλιά  για ποιο λόγο να το αφήσει ????

----------


## Efthimis98

Αφήνοντας τις πρώτες μέρες το αυγό στη φωλιά, οι νεοσσοί μπορούν να στηρίζονται πάνω στο αυγό ώστε να ζητούν το φαγητό τους ευκολότερα. Μόλις αποκτήσουν λίγη δύναμη ώστε να στηρίζονται μόνο τους και να ζητούν το φαγητό τους, το αφαιρείς για να μη σπάσεις κιόλας και γίνει εστία μόλυνσης.

----------


## wild15

Καλώς τα δεχτηκες! !!Με το καλό και τα άλλα! !

----------


## ndlns

Μπράβο! Υπέροχα μωράκια! Με το καλό και τα υπόλοιπα. Καλοκλάρωτα να είναι όλα!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Με το καλό. Άντε να μεγαλώσουν γρήγορα!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Καλοκλαρωτα Νικο και με το καλο να ερθουν και τα αλλα !

----------


## nikolaslo

Αν βγει καποιο απο τα δυο αυγα θα αφησω ενα μεσα αν οχι δεν εχουν προβλημα....η καναρα ειναι πολυ καλη και τα προσεχει πολυ

----------


## nikolaslo

Ηρθαν και αλλα δυο τελικα το πεμπτο αυγουλακι για καποιο λογο δεν ανοιξε ενω ειχεεσα πουλακι.

----------


## IscarioTis

Πω πω κατι ομορφιες

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## nikolaslo

> Πω πω κατι ομορφιες
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


Ασε ρε Δημητρη τι ομορφιες εβαλα το χερι μου σημερα μεσα γτ εβλεπα ενα που δεν ειχε αρκετο φαγητο στον προλοβο και πηγαν να μου φανε το χερι.....πιρανχας μου βγηκαν ::  ::  ::

----------


## nikolaslo

Τα νεα μας δν ειναι και πολυ ευχαριστα....δυο απο τα μικρα τα βρηκα σημερα στον πατο του κλουβιου....
Ελεγξα τις κοιλιες απο τα αλλα δυο και τους γονεις και ολα διχνουν φυσιολογικά!

----------


## jk21

κριμα ... 

στο αριστερο υπηρχε θεμα με το συκωτι 


στο δεξι, στην αριστερη μερια της κοιλιας , υπαρχει εσωτερικα μια λαδι μαζα ...

Νικο ριξε για καλο και κακο , μια ματια απο κατω στους δυο γονεις (ασχετα αν ειναι μια χαρα σε συμπεριφορα )

----------


## nikolaslo

Τις κοιταξα Δημητρη τις κοιλιες ολης της οικογενειας  μια χαρα ειναι

----------


## jk21

Νικο δεν μπορω να ξερω τι συμβαινει αλλα φθανουν στα αυτια μου αρκετες περιπτωσεις απωλειων σε οργανωμενους , χωρις να ειναι τις πρωτες 2 ή 3 ημερες και ξαφνικες απωλειες γονιων .... Απλα το αναφερω .Δεν μπορω να ξερω τι ειναι

----------


## jimk1

Νίκο δεν τα βλέπω ταισμενα αν δεν με γελα η φωτο ,   τι ώρα τα βρήκες

----------


## peris

> κριμα ... 
> 
> στο αριστερο υπηρχε θεμα με το συκωτι 
> 
> 
> στο δεξι, στην αριστερη μερια της κοιλιας , υπαρχει εσωτερικα μια λαδι μαζα ...
> 
> Νικο ριξε για καλο και κακο , μια ματια απο κατω στους δυο γονεις (ασχετα αν ειναι μια χαρα σε συμπεριφορα )



Νικόλα χωρίς να έχω και μεγάλη εμπειρία θα έλεγα πως στο δεξί η λαδιά που φαίνεται είναι σαν να έχει ξεκινήσει η σήψη τα κοιτούσες κάθε μέρα ? γιατί φαίνονται να έχουν πεθάνει σίγουρα 24ωρο από κάποιο πρόβλημα και για αυτό τα πέταξε και κάτω !!!

----------


## peris

Λοιπόν Νικόλα τώρα σε καταλαβαίνω πλήρως σήμερα πρωί πρωί σηκώθηκα να δω τα μικρά αν είναι όλα καλά και με λύπη μου αντίκρισα το ίδιο πρόβλημα με τα μικρά χθες δεν τα είδα τα είχε συνέχεια σκεπασμένα από προχθές ξεκίνησα την καινούργια αυγοτροφή συνταγή για κόκκινου παράγοντα και φοβάμαι μην έκανα κάτι λάθος η το σπαθόλαδο του φίλου μου να μην ήταν καλό η να τα πείραξε το Σουμάκ η σπιρουλίνα δεν ξέρω τι να πω γιατί τα βρήκα και ταϊσμένα και χωρίς ψείρες και 2 μέρες μετά την αυγοτροφή είχα αυτό το αποτέλεσμα έχω στεναχωρηθεί πάρα πολύ είναι από την πρώτη μου αναπαραγωγή και τα αγαπημένα μου πουλιά κρίμα !!!!!

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## IscarioTis

Κλημερα κριμα λυπαμαι.
Αλλα μπορει να μην φταινε και αυτα τα οποια ειπες μπορει να φταιει και ο καιρος πρεπει να εβαλε το χερακι του λιγο,την μια φτανει 19-21 και την αλλη πεφτει αποτομα....

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## peris

> Κλημερα κριμα λυπαμαι.
> Αλλα μπορει να μην φταινε και αυτα τα οποια ειπες μπορει να φταιει και ο καιρος πρεπει να εβαλε το χερακι του λιγο,την μια φτανει 19-21 και την αλλη πεφτει αποτομα....
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk



Δημήτρη έχω σταθερή θερμοκρασία εκεί που τα έχω στους 19 -20 βαθμούς μήπως τα δαχτυλίδια πριν 2 ημέρες τα είχα βάλει αλλά δεν είδα κάποια ζημιά στα πόδια μάλλον μπορεί να μην ξαναβάλω καθόλου δαχτυλίδια όσο για το καιρό που είπες έχουν όλα τα ζευγάρια μικρά δεν είδα κάτι στα άλλα !!!!

----------


## NickKo

Ποοοο , λυπαμαι , πολυ κριμα τα πουλακια σας παιδια .... ελπιζω να ειναι και τα τελευταια ..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Κρίμα ρε παιδιά... Τα βλέπω και με πιάνει πανικός! Ελπίζω να είναι τα τελευταία για όλους μας.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nikolaslo

Δημητρη δεν τα ειχε ταισμενα αλλα κατι προβλημα υπηρχε γτ ειναι εμεπιρη καναρα και περυσι σε τρεις γεννες εχασα μονο ενα..!
Περη τι να κανουμε η ζωη εχει και χαρες και λυπες συνεχιζουμε με αισιοδοξία!

----------


## jk21

Περικλη  το πιο ανεπτυγμενο πουλακι , δειχνει να εχει θεμα ξεκαθαρο με το συκωτι . Τα αλλα δυο εχουν μεινει πισω σε αναπτυξη (γεννηθηκαν διαφορετικη μερα ) και το κυριοτερο; δεν δειχνει αν εχει προβλημα το συκωτι  σε αυτα , γιατι ηδη στην κοιλια εσωτερικα δειχνει να εχει ξεκινησει σηψη ... 

Δεν φταιει κανενας καιρος . Δεν μπορω να αποδειξω οτι δεν φταιει η αυγοτροφη , ασχετα αν ταιζω κατι παρομοι.Μονο το σπαθολαδο ισως να ειχε σχεση αν δεν ηταν για εσωτερικη χρηση .... αν θυμασαι σου ειπα να το ρωτησεις , γιατι πολλοι το ετοιμαζουν για γρηρορα με εκθεση μονο στον ηλιο , κατι που οδηγει σε οξειδωση το λαδι και η μυρωδια ειναι διαφορετικη ... σιγουρα και η γευση και δεν θα ταν αποδεκτη ...  

Το ξαναειπα νωριτερα στο Νικο . Κατι κυκλοφορα και υπαρχουν απωλειες σε ενηλικα και νεοσσους .Αποτομη ασθενεια στα ενηλικα , που συχνα καταληγει σε εντονη αιμοραγια και σηψη . Χθες ενα μη ενεργο τουλαχιστον μελος μας, μου στειλε βιντεο αρσενικου που πριν λιγες ωρες κελαηδουσε και το βραδυ το εχασε με κοιλια μαυρη (ολη ... )  .Μακαρι να μην υπαρχει συνεχεια ...

----------


## peris

> Περικλη  το πιο ανεπτυγμενο πουλακι , δειχνει να εχει θεμα ξεκαθαρο με το συκωτι . Τα αλλα δυο εχουν μεινει πισω σε αναπτυξη (γεννηθηκαν διαφορετικη μερα ) και το κυριοτερο; δεν δειχνει αν εχει προβλημα το συκωτι  σε αυτα , γιατι ηδη στην κοιλια εσωτερικα δειχνει να εχει ξεκινησει σηψη ... 
> 
> Δεν φταιει κανενας καιρος . Δεν μπορω να αποδειξω οτι δεν φταιει η αυγοτροφη , ασχετα αν ταιζω κατι παρομοι.Μονο το σπαθολαδο ισως να ειχε σχεση αν δεν ηταν για εσωτερικη χρηση .... αν θυμασαι σου ειπα να το ρωτησεις , γιατι πολλοι το ετοιμαζουν για γρηρορα με εκθεση μονο στον ηλιο , κατι που οδηγει σε οξειδωση το λαδι και η μυρωδια ειναι διαφορετικη ... σιγουρα και η γευση και δεν θα ταν αποδεκτη ...  
> 
> Το ξαναειπα νωριτερα στο Νικο . Κατι κυκλοφορα και υπαρχουν απωλειες σε ενηλικα και νεοσσους .Αποτομη ασθενεια στα ενηλικα , που συχνα καταληγει σε εντονη αιμοραγια και σηψη . Χθες ενα μη ενεργο τουλαχιστον μελος μας, μου στειλε βιντεο αρσενικου που πριν λιγες ωρες κελαηδουσε και το βραδυ το εχασε με κοιλια μαυρη (ολη ... )  .Μακαρι να μην υπαρχει συνεχεια ...



Με κάνει εντύπωση ότι το πάθανε στην ίδια ηλικία με του Νικόλα τυχαίο ?? Από την άλλη Δημήτρη μου ήρθε και κάτι άλλο στο μυαλό ( η κανάρα που κάνω αγωγή με το ασβέστιο ) είπες ότι ήθελε ζέστη 30 βαθμούς και ανέβασα την θερμοκρασία όσο μπορούσα 3 βαθμούς παραπάνω και πήγε από τους 21 στους 24 -25 και η μάνα τους κάθονταν συνέχεια στα μικρά  γιατί την ταΐζει ο αρσενικός και δεν σηκώνεται  και επειδή είναι η κλούβα πάνω πάνω και μικρός ο χώρος μήπως ξεράθηκε η υγρασία και τα σκάσε αυτό δικαιολογεί και την γρήγορη σήψη βρομούσε η φωλιά το πρωί  ??????????

----------


## jk21

η θερμοκρασια που δινει στα μικρα με την κοιλια της η καναρα , ειναι ανω των 35 βαθμων 

Το καλοκαιρι επισης αντεχουν σε πολυ υψηλοτερες θερμοκρασιες και ζεστη  

Αν τα ειχες βρε κατι , θα ελεγα οτι φταινε τα δαχτυλιδια γιατι φετος πραγματι με το χρωμα υπαρχει θεμα , ομως δεν το νομιζω στην περιπτωση σου , ειδικα οταν οι κοιλιες ειναι ξεκαθαρα προβληματικες οπως και στου Νικου . Νομιζω και ο Στελιος steliosjey σε αλλο θεμα και κεινος εχει μικρα με οχι την καλυτερη εικονα κοιλιας ....

αν η φωλια βρωμουσε το πρωι , ειναι σιγουρα ειτε μικροβιο ειτε ιος που προκαλει σηψη

----------


## nikolaslo

Εχουμε ομως και ευχατιστα τα δυο μικρουλια αρχισαν να ντύνονται

----------


## jk21

πολυ μου αρεσουν αυτα με Αεκτζιδικο dna  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Μα τι γίνεται, όλοι εκτρέφουν υβρίδια σπουργιτοκάναρα...!  :Confused0006: Με το καλό στο κλαρί Νίκο!

----------


## nikolaslo

> πολυ μου αρεσουν αυτα με Αεκτζιδικο dna


Θα στα κανω δωρο εγω τα θελω ΚΑΤΑΠΡΑΣΙΝΑ!!!! ΧΑΧΑΧΑ

----------


## jk21

ε ολο και καποιο παιδι με << ανωτερα ιδεωδη >> θα βρουμε να το χαρισεις ! εγω ειμαι γεματος και ψαχνω Αεκτζηδες να δωσω , αν και κατι μου λεει οτι οι Παοκτζηδες θα εχουν μεγαλη ζητηση παλι φετος !

----------


## IscarioTis

μια χαρα ειναι τα σπουργιτακια μωρεεεε εχουν και βαθμους μεταξυ τους  :Big Grin: 
να τα χαιρεσαι και παλι Νικολα

----------


## nikolaslo

Σημερα καναμε την ηρωικη μας εξοδο...

----------


## nikolaslo

Ελειψα μερικες μερες και τα πουλακια μου τα προσεχε ο κουνιαδος ευτυχως γυρισα και ολα ειναι οκ τα μικρα μας μεγαλωσαν και σε λιγες μερες θα βγουν απο το κλουβι με τους γονεις και θα πανε σε δικο τους κλουβακι για να μαθουν να πετανε η γονεις απο την πλευρα τους εκαναν την νεα φωλιτσα τους και η καναρα καθεται σε τεσσερα αυγουλακι τα οποια ομως δεν ξερουμε ποια μερα εχουν γεννηθει αρα δεν ξερουμε ποτε θα βγουν

 :Sign0006:  οι καρδερινες απο μακρια κι αγαπημένες χαχαχα

----------


## nikolaslo

Και τωρα μονοι μας χωρις μαμα και μπαμπα!!!!!

----------


## IscarioTis

Τι ουρες ειναι αυτες !
Φτου φτου

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## NickKo

Φτου φτου οντως ..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nikolaslo

Παιδια αυταωτα δυο μου αρεσουν και εμενα πολυ ειναι εντελος διαφορετικα απ οτι μου εβγαλε περυσι αυτο τπ ζευγαρι!

----------


## dikai

Πολύ ωραία πουλιά!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## peris

Όλα τέλεια Νικόλα καλό μήνα κιόλας  εγγύηση ο κουνιάδος , να τα χαίρεσαι τα μικρούλια και το ζευγαράκι σου που έβγαλε τέτοια πουλιά !!!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Contrast συναισθηματων σημερα βγηκα δυο απο τα 5 αυγουλακια στο ζευγαρακι μου ελπιζω να βγουν αυριο και τα αλλα 
για να μην εχουν μεγαλη διαφορα στην ανάπτυξη

----------


## nikolaslo

Αλλο ενα αυγουλακι βγηκε αρα εχουμε 3 μικρα!!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Σημερα ακομα δεν εχει βγει αλλο!!!

----------


## jk21

Ηδη οι υπαρχουσες χνουδωτες μπαλιτσες κανουν πανεμορφη την εικονα !!!

----------


## IscarioTis

Ωπ τι εχουμε εδω?
Τι ωραιες μπαλιτσες ειναι αυτες!

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## nikolaslo

Εμεις μεγαλωνουμε σιγα σιγα και περιμενουμε να ντυθουμε

----------


## nikolaslo

Δυστυχως η πενταδα χαλασε δυο μικρα τα βρηκα πεθαμενα σημερα... :sad: 

Τα αλλα τρια μεγαλωνουν κανονικα για την ωρα!!!

----------


## jk21

Ευχομαι να συνεχισουν ολα καλα απο δω και περα Νικο !

----------


## ndlns

Κρίμα! Να παίζει ρόλο η ξαφνική άνοδος της θερμοκρασίας; Και τα δικά μου τα βλέπω με τεντωμένους τους λαιμούς έξω από τη φωλιά... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nikolaslo

Δεν ξερω τι μπορει να φταιει εμενα μου κανει εντυπωση που και στις δυο γεννες που εκανε φετος το ζευγαρι χαθηκα τα πουλακια αρκετες μερες αφου βγηκαν απ το αυγο !!

----------


## ndlns

Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση μπορεί να μην είναι ο καιρός... Τι να πω, μακάρι τα υπόλοιπα πουλάκια να πάνε καλά και να κλαρώσουν

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## peris

> Δεν ξερω τι μπορει να φταιει εμενα μου κανει εντυπωση που και στις δυο γεννες που εκανε φετος το ζευγαρι χαθηκα τα πουλακια αρκετες μερες αφου βγηκαν απ το αυγο !!





Λοιπόν παιδιά είναι γενικό το κακο τις ίδιες ημέρες πεθαίνουν σε πολλά άτομα τα πουλάκια Νίκο *ndlns*δεν νομίζω να είναι η ξαφνική άνοδος της θερμοκρασίας και σε μένα όλα τα μικρά αυτές τις δυο ημέρες με την ζέστη έξω τεντωμένα είναι τα κεφάλια τους και οι μάνες κάθονται επάνω τους αντί να σηκωθούν να πάρουν αέρα τα μικρά δεν νοιώθουν ??  Τα μικρά φέτος την πατάνε από την έβδομη το πολύ μέχρι την ενατη ημέρα όσοι έχουν καναρίνια το ίδιο μου λένε ενώ ταΐζονται από την πρώτη ημέρα  τα μικρά την 7 - 8 ημέρα από το πουθενά νεκρά πιστεύω κάποιος ιός είναι αλλά ποιο πολύ στο συκώτι την πατάνε λυπαμαι Νικόλα *nikolaslo*  σε καταλαβαίνω στην ίδια ηλικία με τα δικά σου έχω χάσει 9 μέχρι στιγμής κρίμα εύχομαι να κλαρώσουν τα άλλα τρία φίλε μου !!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Δυστυχώς αλλο ενα μικρο σημερα στον πατο του κλουβιου.....

----------


## jk21

Νικο εσυ πριν απο οτι αλλο .... τι σκεφτεσαι να κανεις; πως σκεφτεσαι να το διαχειριστεις;

----------


## peris

Δημήτρη νομίζω πως έχει μαύρη τέλεια και επειδή μεγάλωσε λίγο ο νεοσσός  αχνοφαίνεται  τι λες? κάπως έτσι ήταν και ο δεύτερος νεοσσός που έχασα από μαύρη τελεία  ήταν περίπου 10 - 11 ημερών και ίσα που φαίνονταν η τελεία , Νίκο πόσο ημερών ήταν ο νεοσσός ?

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

ετσι δειχνει Περικλη

----------


## nikolaslo

Στις 5-5 ειχε βγει απο το αυγο....Δημητρη δεν ξερω τι πρεπει να κανω δεν ξερω γτ συμβαινει αρα και πως να το αντιμετωπίσω!!!

----------


## jk21

το πουλακι τοτε ειχε εμφανως μειωμενη αναπτυξη  . Σιγουρα η δυσλειτουργια της χολης ( η μαυρη τελεια ειναι η διογκωμενη χολη ) εμποδιζε την σωστη χωνεψη των τροφων

----------


## nikolaslo

Λοιπον μετα απο καιρο να σας πω πως παμε.....η φετινη χρονια πηγε καπως χειροτερα (που λεει και ενας φιλος) δυο γεννες με 6 αυγα η πρωτη και τα εξι ενσπορα αλλα τελικα δυο απογαλακτισμενα μια δευτερη γεννα με πεντε αυγα ενσπορα ολα αλλα τελικα ενα πουλακι εμεινε και αυτο με πολυ αργη αναπτηξη δηλαδη σημερα επρεπε να βγει απο το κλουβι και αυτο ακομα δεν τρωει μονο του....οι γονεις δεν πηγαν για τριτη γεννα...αυτα απο το ενα ζευγαρι ειχα και μια καναρα λευκογκρι δωρο του jk21 την οποια εχασα χωρις να καταφερω να κανω κατι.... προσπαθω να καταλαβω τι μπορει να εφταιξε για την φετινη κατασταση, η κακη διαχείριση της εκτροφης μου, ο καιρος , καποιο μικροβιο,δεν ξερω...
Στην διατροφη δεν αλλαξα κατι βιταμίνες εδωσα οτι και περυσι...δεν ξερω ...ελπιζω μεχρι του χρονου να εχω ακομα το ζευγαρακι μου και ισως και ενα ακομα και να μην κανω παλι τα ιδια λαθη!!!

----------


## peris

> Λοιπον μετα απο καιρο να σας πω πως παμε.....η φετινη χρονια πηγε καπως χειροτερα (που λεει και ενας φιλος) δυο γεννες με 6 αυγα η πρωτη και τα εξι ενσπορα αλλα τελικα δυο απογαλακτισμενα μια δευτερη γεννα με πεντε αυγα ενσπορα ολα αλλα τελικα ενα πουλακι εμεινε και αυτο με πολυ αργη αναπτηξη δηλαδη σημερα επρεπε να βγει απο το κλουβι και αυτο ακομα δεν τρωει μονο του....οι γονεις δεν πηγαν για τριτη γεννα...αυτα απο το ενα ζευγαρι ειχα και μια καναρα λευκογκρι δωρο του jk21 την οποια εχασα χωρις να καταφερω να κανω κατι.... προσπαθω να καταλαβω τι μπορει να εφταιξε για την φετινη κατασταση, η κακη διαχείριση της εκτροφης μου, ο καιρος , καποιο μικροβιο,δεν ξερω...
> Στην διατροφη δεν αλλαξα κατι βιταμίνες εδωσα οτι και περυσι...δεν ξερω ...ελπιζω μεχρι του χρονου να εχω ακομα το ζευγαρακι μου και ισως και ενα ακομα και να μην κανω παλι τα ιδια λαθη!!!


Νικόλα φίλε μου δεν εφταιξες σε κάτι ήταν η χρονιά μιλάω με αρκετά άτομα και εκτός φόρουμ και φέτος είχαν ίδια προβλήματα με τα δικά μας όπως σε μένα όλα τα αυγά ένσπορα και τα μισά μικρά απογαλακτιστηκαν τα άλλα χάθηκαν από 7 ως 10 ημερών και κάποια άργησαν να απογαλακτιστούν το 70 % των νεκρών είναι από πρόβλημα στο συκώτι , μαύρη τελεία , μικρόβιο  και το άλλο 30% από τον καιρό δεν φταις εσύ σε κάτι του χρόνου εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλύτερα σωστή διατροφή και όλα θα πάνε καλά μην κατηγορείς τον εαυτο σου ότι έκανες λάθη !!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Περικλη ο σκοπος ειναι να ψαξουμε ολοι μαζι και καθενας χωριστα να δουμε τι φταιει και οχι να πουμε ελαφρα την καρδια οτι ηταν μια αποτυχημένη χρονια παμε για του χρονου γιατι κατι φταει και το μικροβιο καπως πρέπει να  το καταπολεμησουμε τωρα το πως δεν το ξερω αλλα μονο ετσι μπορει να παει μπροστα η οποια εκτροφη εχει ο καθενας....και το χειροτερο ειναι οτι τα προβληματα ή τα εχουμε μονο εμεις και οχι οι "μεγαλοι εκτροφεις" ή μονο εμεις τα λεμε!!!

----------


## peris

> Περικλη ο σκοπος ειναι να ψαξουμε ολοι μαζι και καθενας χωριστα να δουμε τι φταιει και οχι να πουμε ελαφρα την καρδια οτι ηταν μια αποτυχημένη χρονια παμε για του χρονου γιατι κατι φταει και το μικροβιο καπως πρέπει να  το καταπολεμησουμε τωρα το πως δεν το ξερω αλλα μονο ετσι μπορει να παει μπροστα η οποια εκτροφη εχει ο καθενας....και το χειροτερο ειναι οτι τα προβληματα ή τα εχουμε μονο εμεις και οχι οι "μεγαλοι εκτροφεις" ή μονο εμεις τα λεμε!!!


Νικόλα συμφωνώ μαζί σου σε αυτό που λες αλλά γράφεις  _η φετινη χρονια πηγε καπως χειροτερα (που λεει και ενας φιλος)   ,  _ * να μην κανω παλι τα ιδια λαθη!!!* *Στην διατροφη δεν αλλαξα κατι βιταμίνες εδωσα οτι και περυσι.*   ο κάθε ένας που έχω μιλήσει δεν αλλαξε κάτι ούτε στην διατροφή , ούτε μέρος, την ίδια διαχείριση εκτροφής είχαν και πέρσι και πήγαν καλά στις γέννες .....άρα τι μένει το μικρόβιο και ο καιρός από αυτά που είπαμε για ποια λάθη μιλάς αφού δεν άλλαξες κάτι ???  
* ( εγώ δεν είχα περσινή εκτροφή φέτος ξεκίνησα δεν μπορώ να συγκρίνω μόνο από αυτά που ακούω από παθόντες και ότι έχω ζήσει μέχρι τώρα ).

----------


## nikolaslo

Ο καιρος κατα τη δικη μου αποψη αν μπορω να εχω αποψη λόγω απειριας δεν φταιει!!!!
Τα λαθη που λεω οτι  εκανα ειναι οτι ισως θα επρεπε με καποιο τροπο να εχω θωρακισει τον οργανισμο των πουλιων...τωρα με ποιο τροπο παλι δεν ξερω και οτι επρεπε την κατασκευη που εκανα φετος να την εχω κανει πολυ πιο νωρις προκειμένου να εχω κρατησει σε μεγαλυτερη αποσταση τα αγρια πουλια που πιθανον να μεταφερου τα μικροβια!!

----------


## peris

> Ο καιρος κατα τη δικη μου αποψη αν μπορω να εχω αποψη λόγω απειριας δεν φταιει!!!!
> Τα λαθη που λεω οτι  εκανα ειναι οτι ισως θα επρεπε με καποιο τροπο να εχω θωρακισει τον οργανισμο των πουλιων...τωρα με ποιο τροπο παλι δεν ξερω και οτι επρεπε την κατασκευη που εκανα φετος να την εχω κανει πολυ πιο νωρις προκειμένου να εχω κρατησει σε μεγαλυτερη αποσταση τα αγρια πουλια που πιθανον να μεταφερου τα μικροβια!!



Λοιπόν σαν να μπαίνει φως στο τούνελ Νίκο στο δικό μου μέρος παρότι είναι καλά κλεισμένα και προστατευομενα τα καναρίνια είναι κάθε μέρα στα παράθυρα (έχω σίτες τώρα το καλοκαίρι ) η μπροστά στην πόρτα σπουργίτια που προσπαθούν να μπουν μέσα αν έχεις και εσύ κάτι παρόμοιο η κάποιος άλλος ίσως και να μεταφέρουν κάτι και να καταλήξουμε προς το μικρόβιο  ???

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## nikolaslo

Πιστευω οτι τα μικροβια καπως μεταφερονται η μεσω των τροφων η μεσω αλλων πτηνων που ερχονται κοντα στα πουλια μας...για τις τροφες το λεω αυτο γιατι ειτε υπαρχει καποιο μικροβιο στο πετ ειτε οι σποροι ειναι πολυκαιρισμενοι και πειραζουν στο συκωτι τα πουλια το ιδιο και οι αυγοτροφες (αν και εγω δεν δινω καθόλου ετοιμες)

----------

